# massive shoal feeding



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.myanus.dk/images/sjov/index.php?large=piranha.jpg


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Baby goat?


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome feeding frenzy I say


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i seen the video for that some were


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Filo said:


> Baby goat?


 ummm, looks like a sloth to me...

chris


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Baby goat?
> ...










i dont think thas either a 2 toed or a 3 toed sloth

looks like a goat i would say

and that is frigin cool


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Baby goat?
> ...


 Sloth?


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

its a baby lamb.

yep I saw it on some video too


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

friggen cool! thats a massive shoal!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...










click it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > outlook8 said:
> ...


 I know what a sloth is.....that looks nothing like a sloth.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...










maybe he meant this one

click it

i wouldent think the meat would be good though


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought it was a dog at first :laugh:


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks like a lamb to me.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WHERE IS THE VIDEO!!!

I Must see!!!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

was't that posted on here somewhere while ago?

so sick i love it


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Is that real?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nova said:


> Looks like a lamb to me.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

god damn.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Is that real?


 welcome to the amazon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Is that real?


 no those p's are computer genarated


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Is that real?
> ...


 It looks photoshopped/computer generated


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

looks like my tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> looks like my tank.:nod:


 minus 200 p's and 1 goat and 1000 gallons less
other than that its exactly the same


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> minus 200 p's and 1 goat and 1000 gallons less
> other than that its exactly the same


wow. your so cool.









haha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > minus 200 p's and 1 goat and 1000 gallons less
> > other than that its exactly the same
> 
> 
> ...










dam skippy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Its a lamb. Seen the video before.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I thought it was a dog at first :laugh:










so did I. Definitely a lamb though.


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

That's awesome


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wholy crap


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

lets see the vid!! i wanna see the vid so bad!


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

its cool... but disturbing at the same time... but thats nature taking its course


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

man thats nuts.glad it aint me.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Who cares whta it is. It's just a great pic









BTW: imo it's a lamb


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

i have the issue of maxim mag that got that article









its the one with Pam anderson on the cover


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that looks like that vid off channel 5 in the uk cant remeber thre blokes name but he feed a thoushand carbie a 10lb slamon and a lamb.

awsome pics tho mate.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that is from the Discovery channel special with Nigel Martin. I used to have the video.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it was on the site to DL for a while back a year or so ago, think it was taken off, prolly cuz it was broken into 4 large vids.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

sick! totally nuts


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

i wanna see the vid


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

P-Rex said:


> its a baby lamb.
> 
> yep I saw it on some video too


 dude where did you guys see this video?


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

That's insane!...


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

a masterpiece


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the Disovery channel it was on. Xenon even had it posted here a while back, it was an hour special on piranhas


----------



## loaf187 (Oct 16, 2004)

thats bad ass


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

aww wheres the vid


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

sick pictures...wheres the vid?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Way beyond being sweet







Nice find!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

def a lam you can make out the hooves in the pic









Now thats what i calll P-furry


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

If someone has the video ............................FOR NATURES SAKE>>>>>>>>>>>

POST THE DAMN THING ON THE SITE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AGAIN !!!

MODERATORS DO U SEE THIS ??....................ITS A DISGRACE TO THE SITE ..........FOR NOT HAVIN THIS VIDEO !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

cracky said:


> If someone has the video ............................FOR NATURES SAKE>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> POST THE DAMN THING ON THE SITE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AGAIN !!!
> 
> ...


The only thing disgraceful about this thread or this site is bringing back anything after it has been dead for about 4 months. Why? Thats the only question is, why?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've seen that series of pics posted here before many times. The vid is on discovery: Piranha adventure w/ Nigel Marvin. It is a lamb and it's dead now. It's also posted on prob hundreds of websites.

I'm actually surprised most of you haven't seen this before.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i seen the video for that some were
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have got to see that video.



primetime3wise said:


> that is from the Discovery channel special with Nigel Martin. I used to have the video.
> [snapback]740980[/snapback]​


nope it isnt. cause i have it right here.

p.s. Ow....its a lamb


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

that was on discovery channel last week.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Soldat said:


> cracky said:
> 
> 
> > If someone has the video ............................FOR NATURES SAKE>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


Thanks Soldat


----------

